# Puppy sleeping with you in bed??



## TuckerRPN (Apr 9, 2012)

Hello everyone,
I am getting so excited to go pick up Tucker next weekend! I cant wait to get him. I have been doing tons of research on this topic but couldn't find anything. I was wondering how many of you have your puppy sleep with you in bed. My previous dog I had slept with me in bed and I had no problems. I would have him in his pen during the day and then bed time have him stay with me in bed. Whats your experiences and opinions? 
And lastly, a little side question, after you give your puppy his/hers meal, how long do you wait to take him/her outside to go potty? And also (last question I promise haha) Tucker will be 9 weeks old and have all of his shots up to date, I was getting the impression by reading posts that I should not be taking him outside to potty yet? Is this true? Opinions?
Thank you everyone!!
p.s. as soon as I pick Tucker up I will be updating photos of him!!


----------



## littlebuddy (May 30, 2007)

I think you can take tucker outside to potty just keep him away from other dogs until he gets all his shots. our dog slept in his crate until he was a year old.


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

Do what ever suits you best!Looking forward to seeing the pics of Tucker.Our dogs all went outside to potty,but we have an enclosed garden,they didn't go out properly until they were fully vaccinated.


----------



## misstray (Feb 6, 2011)

Brody sleeps bed with me now, but he didn't when he was little. I'm trying to remember exactly when I started that transition (I'm thinking it was around 6 months, but I may be incorrect). 

I was too worried about rolling on him or booting him off the bed or something while I slept. Also he was terrible about having no concept about drops or where the edge of the bed was so when he was loose up on the bed I had to be watching him constantly. I did actually have to slowly train him to be on the bed safely by starting out letting him up there for a few minutes and then crating him and gradually his time up on the bed got longer. I felt more comfortable with this when he was older...it was a pretty big drop when he was still little.


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

The easiest time to teach a little one to potty on command, "go potty", is first thing in the morning when you take it out of its crate and it has to go anyway.

We recommend starting out with a crate next to your bed, close to where you sleep. I put one on a square ottoman, or chair, next to my side of the bed.


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

Rosie sleeps with us and so has all other kittens and puppies.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

I am PRO the sleep in bed movement  Especially if your puppy is spending a lot of time in the crate during the day, the human contact will be something he can look forward to every night when you come home.

I find they sleep better, let you sleep in late if you want and take up very little room, makes for a good bed fellow 

I think you can assert your alpha role and still let them sleep in bed, I don't really believe that whole theory about them feeling equal to you (but I am NOT trying to start a debate here, so I respect other opinions )

Congrats on your puppy and :welcome: to the forum!
Kara


----------



## Rita Nelson (Jul 13, 2009)

Our Tucker slept in his crate until he was 6 mos. old. We took a trip with him, brought his crate, but he wanted on the bed with us during this time away from home. From then on he's been sleeping at the foot our bed.


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

whimsy started out in a crate on a chair right next to my bed. As soon as she gota little bigger I put her in bed with me and that is where she sleeps. I love it.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

When Jack was a puppy, he started off sleeping in the bed...after all, Dexter was there. Mind you...we have a king-sized bed. I do not even know the boys are in the bed. 

We do not have high bed. I would have to take Jack off the bed if he wanted down when he was small. He would jump up fine, but once he was up on the bed, Jack would bark for someone to get him down.

Jack woke me up to go potty (licking or a little growl).


----------



## narci (Sep 6, 2011)

Oreo never slept with us in bed (but i think my wife let him when i'm out early in the morning) but he still prefers sleeping in his crate. 

From what my wife told me, at most he'll sleep 5-10 minutes on the bed and jump off and head back in his crate.


----------



## Becky Chittenden (Feb 4, 2009)

We have 2 that sleep in our bed. When I take a dog to the dog show, they, too, sleep in bed with me at the motel, even though they don't at home. We don't let a dog sleep in the bed until he/she's able to jump up and down by themself. I'm a pretty sound sleeper, so we have a pee pad in our room (the motel room). Occasionally they use it, but rarely.


----------



## nlb (Feb 26, 2012)

Cass spent the first two months in a crate by the bed, and that worked very well. I then let her sleep in bed, and that has been just fine. The last few days she has slept on my robe beside the bed, and seems to like that. Last night she tripped me and as I fell I caught her tail, or toe and she did one yelp, and I landed on my back side with a skninned knee. She was so upset that she just slept downstairs on my seat on the couch! I made sure she wasn't hurt and said I was sorry, but she stayed there all night!


----------



## sprorchid (Mar 30, 2010)

all my dogs have slept where they want to. inside, outside, on the bed, off the bed.

my little guy, as a pup, had pretty bad separation anxiety. he'd cry and cry even if his crate was on my bed. so I caved in. as a up he used to sleep on my head  not anyway, now he likes his space. same with my big dogs, a little snuggling, but then they want to sleep in their own spot. pretty funny if you ask me.


----------



## Jplatthy (Jan 16, 2011)

Mine all sleep in the bed with me and want to be curled up rt beside me..one in the small of my back..one behind my knees and one up against my tummy...sometimes I feel a little claustrophobic lol.....when the bf is home (he works on the road alot) they still sleep in the bed but spread out!

I haven't had any potty issues with them in the bed....

Congrats on the new puppy!


----------



## misstray (Feb 6, 2011)

Sounds like mine is the only retard who had to learn how to be on the bed without killing himself! ha ha


----------



## Atticus (May 17, 2011)

I love sleeping with Atticus! he started in a crate right on my bed side table, he eventually ended up in bed but it wasn't until I trusted that he wouldn't hop off and wander away to pee in a corner. That was the big concern for me.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

yeah , nothing wrong with dogs in beds. Make sure he's reliably housetrained though. Please don't become paranoid about taking your dog out and socializing. Here's an article by professional vet behaviorists, not the type that your common vet is. Far too many paranoid vets. :frusty: http://www.avsabonline.org/avsabonline/images/stories/Position_Statements/puppy socialization.pdf


----------



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

Jinx is almost 4 months and he's starting to spend more time in our bed now.


----------



## Sonic and Aries (Feb 15, 2012)

Sonic has been sleeping in our bed for a long time.. Our goal before we let Aries sleep with us too is that she be completely potty trained.. Sonic still had a few accidents in bed even after he was accident free in the house for a while.. So we are still working on housebreaking her, but she also just does so well in her crate that I'm not sure we will make the switch with her.. DH works nights about half the month, so Sonic started on the bed to keep me company.. He does like to be right up against me or some of the time I will find him with his head on DH's pillow half under the covers..


----------



## El Bueno Habanero (Oct 20, 2009)

davetgabby said:


> Please don't become paranoid about taking your dog out and socializing. Here's an article by professional vet behaviorists, not the type that your common vet is. Far too many paranoid vets.


Amen . 
Both of mine have been sleeping in bed with me from day one and I haven't had any problems with that arrangement (they never ever peed on bed). If you want your puppy in bed with you just do it .


----------



## Carefulove (Mar 20, 2009)

Mine don't sleep in bed with me, just because they do not want to. I have tried with Bumi but after an hour or so he jumps down and starts walking all over my room and wakes DH up. ound:
Toby spends the entire time there just kissing my face and biting my hair! :brick:
They have a room just for them with Fans/AC and comfy beds, they enjoy sleeping in their room.
That doesn't mean that they don't like to jump in bed with us on the weekends or to sleep on my any chance they get while I am vegging in the sofa!


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Our yard is not fenced and stray dogs and other animals frequently travel through it. For that reason, I did not let my pups out there until their shots were complete. We did create a fenced area for them to play later. 

I wanted mine to get used to sleeping in a crate from the beginning, in the event I ever had to leave them, so they would not be freaked out. I have tried Augie sleeping in bed, or he will join me on the couch if I am there, but he wants to lay across my legs or be by my feet, and I am so afraid I am going to kick him. And I can't stand it when he drapes his chin over my legs or ankles. Finn still sleeps in the kitchen at night - in his crate or in front of the stove. He can't sit still. I don't think I would want him in my bed either. I am a very light sleeper.


----------



## marlowe'sgirl (Jun 17, 2010)

I waited until he was very very reliably house-trained to let him sleep in my bed (ie no accidents at 5.5 months old; but in the bed at 9 months old). He had just one accident on the bed and it was within the first month of letting him sleep there. We were playing on the bed before sleep, and he got really excited and I think he just forgot he had to pee until he did.

The impetus for letting him into bed ended up being house guests. Marlowe slept in a crate downstairs, but my house guests wanted to stay up later and my little one was not about to sleep/lay quietly in his crate while someone else was up and about. So, I took him up to bed. Then I realized the glorious flexibility of not waking up at sunrise everyday to a whining/barking dog; its also when I realized he really didn't have to go pee - he just wanted to hang out. My pup will happily sleep until noon if I do. It's funny at night he sleeps at the end of the bed or sometimes at the small of my back. But if I wake up at the usual time then decide to go back to bed , he comes up, licks my face and insists on getting under the covers and puts his head on my pillow. Its a rather adorable way to wake up after sleeping in .


----------



## jabojenny (Sep 18, 2011)

Oooo, this is currently THE hot topic here. Timmy has been sleeping in his crate, quite nicely since we got him which is on my night table. I had, and have, every intention of keeping him in there to sleep, but DH has been sneaking him out when we get up in the morning to hang with us for a bit and now Timmy is realizing what he's missing. Ugh... really? I think it's important for him to be used to sleeping in their crate and to enjoy it which Timmy does, except now that he's experienced "the bed" what can be better then that? It will be interesting to see how this pans out... the cats who do sleep in our bed don't seem to mind him being there, good thing we have a king size bed. :frusty:


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Kodi started out in his crate, and while we had no real objection to him sleeping in our bed later, he has never wanted to. Even when we are in our travel trailer, he will snuggle on the bed in the evening while we read or watch TV, then he gets down and goes into his crate by himself. At home, his crate is downstairs in the family, and he doesn't like going down the stairs by himself in the dark, so when he wants to go to bed, he whines at us until someone walks him down to "his" bedroom. Funny little guy!


----------



## Sonic and Aries (Feb 15, 2012)

It's funny that Kodi doesn't like stairs at night.. Sonic is just plain scared of stairs all the time (well the ones inside my house), I have to carry him up or downstairs at bedtime, morning, or anytime in between.. Even with Aries climbing beside me Sonic still will sit at the bottom or top and whine for me to get him. We even went thru a private lesson with our trainer trying to get him used to our steps and he just would have nothing to do with it. My sweet, hyper, outgoing, think I'm a big dog Hav is just plain scared of these stairs. Needless to say, it'd be a lot easier on if I could get him to sleep in his crate downstairs, but he is a Velcro-dog and really wants to be where we are.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Sonic and Aries said:


> It's funny that Kodi doesn't like stairs at night.. Sonic is just plain scared of stairs all the time (well the ones inside my house), I have to carry him up or downstairs at bedtime, morning, or anytime in between.. Even with Aries climbing beside me Sonic still will sit at the bottom or top and whine for me to get him. We even went thru a private lesson with our trainer trying to get him used to our steps and he just would have nothing to do with it. My sweet, hyper, outgoing, think I'm a big dog Hav is just plain scared of these stairs. Needless to say, it'd be a lot easier on if I could get him to sleep in his crate downstairs, but he is a Velcro-dog and really wants to be where we are.


In Kodi's case, I don't think it has anything to do directly with the stairs. He just doesn't like to onto the other floor of the house without one of us there. If DH is still downstairs when Kodi wants to go to bed, even if the stairwell is dark, he'll happily go down, knowing he's down there. He just doesn't want to BE alone unless he's in his crate/ex-pen "safe place".


----------



## marlowe'sgirl (Jun 17, 2010)

krandall said:


> In Kodi's case, I don't think it has anything to do directly with the stairs. He just doesn't like to onto the other floor of the house without one of us there. If DH is still downstairs when Kodi wants to go to bed, even if the stairwell is dark, he'll happily go down, knowing he's down there. He just doesn't want to BE alone unless he's in his crate/ex-pen "safe place".


Whenever my pup descends or ascends the stairs by himself, we know he's up to no good. That's when we discover things like the chairs weren't pushed in all the way and now we have a dog on our table, or someone found a sock or laundry or paper product and has absconded to play with his loot. Or sometimes at night, he goes downstairs just to get his current favorite bone to chew on before going to sleep.


----------



## TuckerRPN (Apr 9, 2012)

Thank you everyone for your input on Tucker sleeping in bed with us. You all always provide such great advice and help. Thank you all so much. Here is a little update of pictures for everyone so you can see who will be cuddling up with me next week!! Enjoy everyone!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Two of mine slept in bed with me almost from the start. Ruby, otoh, stayed in her crate right next to the bed for awhile. She couldn't seem to get that the bed was not a potty place. Now they start off each night in bed and stay or not, depending on their mood. Most of the time I awake with the boys in bed. Ruby often opts for under it after snuggle time is over. Otherwise she can often be found sleeping just behind my head.


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

Tucker is made for cuddling judging by the photos.Who could resist having him cuddled up on the bed!Our two are our furry alarm clocks,every morning bang on 6:30 they jump on me, and scrabble at me with their paws,and of course lick me until I surface,then let them out, whilst I make their breakfast and the cats, not to mention ours!Luckily on Saturdays and Sundays they will let us have an extra hour!Then they come and snuggle back down until we are ready to get up properly.


----------

